# Salty



## Salty dog




----------



## tk59

It's about time.


----------



## SpikeC

I don't see no salt..........


----------



## bcrano

Is this going to be a knife porn pin up type of post?


----------



## Eamon Burke

Sweet. Gonna be the best pictures in the galleries.


----------



## NO ChoP!

LOLz, this forum is highly fond of Moritakas. Maybe that's what the "salty" denotes?


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy

Love the photography


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Salty dog




----------



## memorael

Damn Salty, thats some really hot porn you got there.


----------



## bcrano

This post is in some way a challenge. When some stuff arrives I'll do some glamour shots too!n :goodpost:


----------



## tkern

dirty... straight up dirty


----------



## ThEoRy

This is just ridiculous. lol


----------



## Redfisher

What is your camera set-up?

Jeff


----------



## Aphex

Redfisher said:


> What is your camera set-up?
> 
> Jeff



Either a Panasonic DMC-FX150, or Canon EOS 50D according to properties.


----------



## Deckhand

Wow! Amazing!


----------



## MadMel

Arh!! No More!! Must Resist!!


----------



## barramonday

Thanks Scott, lovely pics!!

Rowan...


----------



## Keith Neal

Spectacular photos, Salty. And knives, too!

Is there an article anywhere that describes how you achieved the finish in that last photo? It is georgous.

Keith


----------



## NO ChoP!

Love the mirror finishes....lots of love there.


----------



## mr drinky

In a world of the HAVE and HAVE-NOTS, right now I feel like the latter. 

k.


----------



## HHH Knives

Some great pics Salty! 

Straight up KK porn!!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

ThEoRy said:


> This is just ridiculous. lol



This.


----------



## Still-edo

Hey Salty, mind if I share your pics on my Tumblr account? They're just so awesome need to share with the masses!


----------



## Eamon Burke

Got until 9 pm to hit 1k views in a day


----------



## RRLOVER

I will have to say all these knives look much nicer when you are seeing them in person.


----------



## Salty dog

Still-edo said:


> Hey Salty, mind if I share your pics on my Tumblr account? They're just so awesome need to share with the masses!



Sure


----------



## Vladimir

Salty
What is your best knife of two
1)Mizuno hohyaki?
2)Devin Thomas AEB-L?
:thanx:


----------



## Salty dog

Two different animals. For pure uniqueness the Scimitar.


----------



## Salty dog




----------



## Vertigo

^^^

Now that's a damn sexy photo.


----------



## RRLOVER

NICE..........I thought broccoli is out of season:rofl2:


----------



## Salty dog

Actually they are hops that my neighbor grows. Some people may think otherwise.

He brews in the cold weather months.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Salty dog said:


> Some people may think otherwise.



I was one of them until you explained.

You take great photographs Salty.


----------



## GlassEye

Salty dog said:


> Actually they are hops that my neighbor grows. Some people may think otherwise.



Or according to the cashier at the liquor store they are artichokes.


----------



## tkern

and I thought they were kind bud. I had a sudden craving for funions and water... a lot of water


----------



## Deckhand

I wasn't sure whether to go to the 24hr. convenience store and buy everything or get a smashed soda can with a hole in the bottom.


----------



## MadMel

Salty dog said:


>



Now that's freaking cool!!


----------



## Salty dog

Oldy but goody. Master Mizuno with my 390 honyaki.


----------



## Mike Davis

Salty dog said:


> Oldy but goody. Master Mizuno with my 390 honyaki.



Just in case you ever need to filet a large shark


----------



## ejd53

Mike Davis said:


> Just in case you ever need to filet a large shark



Or perhaps duel someone in a black helmet with a bad case of asthema...:knight:


----------



## Salty dog

Close-up video. [video=youtube_share;AprLFyFtX-8]http://youtu.be/AprLFyFtX-8[/video]


----------



## Vertigo

Downtempo trip-hop, empty martini glass, cigarette, some dude filming two beauties laying on top of each other.

Hope my girlfriend doesn't walk in while I'm watching this.


----------



## DeepCSweede

I was hoping for a little Salty special demonstration of the knives in action too. Tease!!

You probably didn't want too after a couple of those martini's eh Scott?


----------



## Salty dog

I'm tired of doing the same ole thing. BTW, my best stuff comes after a couple tinis.


----------



## tk59

Salty dog said:


> I'm tired of doing the same ole thing...


----------



## stereo.pete

I see what you did there, very cool!


----------



## Salty dog

I've owned a lot of kitchen knives. Some, arguably the best in the world including three Kramers.

I've gone full circle. I only buy Mario's stuff now. Go figure. 

I admit this is a blatant plug but IMO he's making one of the best gyutos out there today. I'd like to hear from the guys who are using them?


----------



## mhlee

I am really enjoying my Mario gyuto. I haven't owned a lot of gyutos, and even though it's one of Mario's earlier gyutos, it's probably the best all around gyuto I've owned so far. 

I think the best thing I can say is that I'm hoping to buy another one. Soon.


----------



## Iceman91

Salty dog said:


> I've owned a lot of kitchen knives. Some, arguably the best in the world including three Kramers.
> 
> I've gone full circle. I only buy Mario's stuff now. Go figure.
> 
> I admit this is a blatant plug but IMO he's making one of the best gyutos out there today. I'd like to hear from the guys who are using them?



I have seen the 2 damascus gyuto's from Kramer, what was the third?


----------



## Salty dog

52100 that I sold to Mario.

He has seen, felt and analyized just about every good knife I've owned. I share my thoughts with him about knives, work and life.

Then he started producing some bad a$$ knives. He's gifted.


----------



## mattrud

Man I need to get my hands on one of his knives. Strong words Salty.


----------



## NO ChoP!

I am still blown away every time I see a new Mario knife by how impeccable the finish is. Literally flawless. 

When is he going to start doing a makers stamp? I visualize an iron fist, lol...


----------



## Iceman91

Salty dog said:


> 52100 that I sold to Mario.
> 
> He has seen, felt and analyized just about every good knife I've owned. I share my thoughts with him about knives, work and life.
> 
> Then he started producing some bad a$$ knives. He's gifted.



This makes me ecstatic that i am in line on his next batch!


----------



## RRLOVER

NO ChoP! said:


> When is he going to start doing a makers stamp? I visualize an iron fist, lol...




I am struggling with a makers mark. I 100% do not want my name on the blade.There are a few symbols that I like but I still have not picked one.


----------



## tk59

I've been using a couple of Mario's knives. The profile, blade length and handle size are inconsistent, one feels like it cuts into the food better than the other but doesn't quite release as well. Both are very good knives though. The tips are consistently bird's beak-looking, just the way Salty likes them: with a flat portion in the first couple inches. I'd say that is the big difference between Mario knives and other very good food release-oriented blades.


----------



## RRLOVER

My handle size and blade length will never be consistent,I am working hard on getting the edge profile consistent.


----------



## Salty dog

No personal knives at the ICC so I made a combo mini strop for my pocket. Split?hard leather with 1.0 Boron. Don't know the wood.


----------



## bieniek

Hehe nice and great photos!

Is it only for mini-knives?


----------



## Salty dog

I never took proper photos of these babies. Devin's stainless Damascus.


----------



## Korin_Mari

Awesome knives! What are the bolsters made out of? They are beautiful!


----------



## Salty dog

I know one is mamoth tooth, Maybe Mario can remind me of the other.


----------



## Zwiefel

Obviously those are amazing tools...but I must also compliment you on your visual sense and photographic skills, well done sir.


----------



## Salty dog

Thank you. It's probably my favorite thing to do these days.


----------



## Salty dog

I used to often use a gloss black backgound. White matte is a departure for me. I like the contrasting style.


----------



## Andrew H

Salty dog said:


> I know one is mamoth tooth, Maybe Mario can remind me of the other.



Camel bone, maybe?


----------



## markenki

Wow. Very hard to pull off bling without being tacky. Those do it exceptionally well. Photography is awesome, too. Hats off to Hoss and Salty!


----------



## mainaman

Salty dog said:


> Thank you. It's probably my favorite thing to do these days.


show us a pic of your light box/ tent set up?


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Salty dog said:


> I used to often use a gloss black backgound. White matte is a departure for me. I like the contrasting style.



I like both, but the colors/detail really stand out against the white background.

Congrats on the new knives; beauties.


----------



## Salty dog

Essentially the entire kitchen is a light box.


----------



## geezr

Salty dog said:


> I used to often use a gloss black backgound. White matte is a departure for me. I like the contrasting style.



Really like that white matte background - beautiful knives !


----------



## markenki

markenki said:


> Wow. Very hard to pull off bling without being tacky. Those do it exceptionally well. Photography is awesome, too. Hats off to Hoss and Salty!


Sorry, misread that the first time around! Kudos to Mario, too, of course!!


----------



## RRLOVER

Korin_Mari said:


> Awesome knives! What are the bolsters made out of? They are beautiful!



Thanx Mari.........The green bolster is camel bone and the other is mammoth tooth.


Mario


----------



## knyfeknerd

UMMMM me likey.


----------



## Canadian

Beautiful knives.


----------



## brainsausage

Salty dog said:


> Oldy but goody. Master Mizuno with my 390 honyaki.



Wait- what?! F you salty! That's beyond ridiculous! Why? Whyyyyyyyy?!???


----------



## Eric

Awesome. Was checking out your other videos too. What ever happened to Muscovy duck part 2?


----------



## Don Nguyen

Could you tell us more about that 390 Mizuno? I'd love to hear if there was a story about it, if it was a complete custom request and for why, how long/how much, etc.

I can't even imagine how someone would make something like that.


----------



## phasedweasel

Don Nguyen said:


> Could you tell us more about that 390 Mizuno? I'd love to hear if there was a story about it, if it was a complete custom request and for why, how long/how much, etc.
> 
> I can't even imagine how someone would make something like that.



Or how long it might take to sharpen ...


----------



## NO ChoP!

With the recent price hikes across the board, that thing probably retails for more than a new Hyundai!!!

Pretty sure Scott has played ninja in front of a mirror with it, at least once...


----------



## Salty dog

Back in the day I was scoping out Mizuno's Japanese website and noticed the custom options on knives. I also noticed that Mizuno made a 390 honyaki. To this day I have not seen another maker who makes one. So I had to have one. It took four months to make. 

It currently lists for $9731 US


----------



## Mr.Magnus

with that price you should take 2.


----------



## pitonboy

brainsausage said:


> Wait- what?! F you salty! That's beyond ridiculous! Why? Whyyyyyyyy?!???



It's a boy thing--you understand--you got to show it to impress


----------



## Johnny.B.Good

Salty,

Have you actually used the great Mizuno in your restaurant? or is it more of an art/conversation piece?

If you do use it from time to time, I'd like to put in a video request!


----------



## Salty dog

Taken almost three years ago. Way fewer now.


----------



## mkriggen

:eek2:


----------



## ramenlegend

jesus christ!


----------



## heldentenor

Do you still have that 14" Rader slicer, Scott?


----------



## zoze

Those are the same as in you video?
Please allow for a current view.


----------



## Salty dog

heldentenor said:


> Do you still have that 14" Rader slicer, Scott?



Yep. The prime rib slayer.


----------



## Matus

It must have been a tough call to decide which ones to keep.


----------



## mkriggen

I guessing that deciding which ones to keep was easy, it's deciding which ones to *sell* that's tough:tease:

Be well,
Mikey


----------



## ecchef

You'll like this then.... 
[video=youtube;V1iuBFvQS0g]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V1iuBFvQS0g&list=UUX6VEhNbmCnY8jPrF6VTzOA[/video]


----------



## Salty dog

Pardon the pronunciations.


----------



## Mrmnms

Saw this on your f b page . Very cool Scott. The knives I got from you get used all the time. Thanks


----------



## Salty dog

Having so many 240 gyutos it's interesting which ones I gravitate to. One of the reasons I sold several. Eventually I kept grabbing the same ones.

There are a few I miss though.

For general work I grab a Mizuno. Either the suminigashi, which has a smaller profile and geometry or a Honyaki. (The horse) For more detailed stuff it's the Masamoto Honyaki. The Mizunos aren't off the shelf Mizunos so I can't speak for the production knives.


----------

